# M. Balfouri Communal Enclosure Size



## Spiderguy47 (Jan 28, 2018)

Just a little curious. For single tarantulas I give them an enclosure with 2-3 times their leg span in walking or climbing space depending on the species. *How much space should you give an M. Balfouri sling communal? When should they get moved into a larger enclosure?* This is something I need to know before I order my slings (even though it will be a while before I have the money for them).


----------



## EulersK (Jan 28, 2018)

@Blue Jaye and @Thistles, you're up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 28, 2018)

Always have them living on top of each other

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chanda (Jan 28, 2018)

I currently have five balfouri in a five gallon tank with deep substrate. They spend almost all their time at one end of the tank. Most of the time they're in their burrows, but when they come out, they practically sit right on top of each other - by choice. I am planning on upgrading them to something a bit bigger pretty soon, but I'm not in too big of a hurry.  (They're probably somewhere around 2.5-3 inch DLS, maybe a smidge bigger.)


----------



## Thistles (Jan 29, 2018)

Keep it small enough that they can’t establish separate territories. They should stay in the same burrow system. This is the opposite of most other species that are sometimes kept communally.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jan 29, 2018)

Squad



__ KezyGLA
__ Jan 17, 2018
__ 10
__
balfouri
communal
monocentropus
monocentropus balfouri







A little like this

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 29, 2018)

Tom Moran over at www.tomsbigspiders.com has got some quality information on balfouri communals, he has a large one with a custom tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jan 29, 2018)

Thistles said:


> Keep it small enough that they can’t establish separate territories. They should stay in the same burrow system. This is the opposite of most other species that are sometimes kept communally.


Yeah, in that sense they are "truer" communal (social communal) than fex the N. incei since these don't usually share burrows, hunt, eat and rear slings together. From what I have heard, Balfouri's does these things.


----------



## Jacob Thibodaux (Mar 17, 2018)

KezyGLA said:


> Squad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an awesome picture. I have four but I'd like to add two more. My only concern is the size of the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

